# Aumentar a resolução do pluviómetro



## Minho (24 Fev 2008 às 20:05)

Este post destina-se a todos aqueles que tenham um pluviómetro com uma fraca resolução e a pretendam melhorar. 

Todos os possuidores de uma estação/pluviómetro da Oregon já devem ter reparado que a resolução do pluviómetro é de 1mm. Manifestamente mau comparando com os 0,1 mm das Davis. 
No entanto, podemos fazer uma pequena alteração (tunning se assim lhe quiserem chamar  ), para melhorarmos a resolução. A ideia é aumentar a área de recolha do pluviómetro mantendo o mesmo volume e isto pode ser feito com a ajuda de um funil. 

Supúnhamos que o nosso pluviómetro tem de diâmetro 10 cm e nós comprámos um funil de 24 cm de diâmetro.

Façamos as contas.

Área do pluviómetro = pi * r^2 = 3,1415 * (10/2)^2 = 78,5375 cm2, onde r é o raio do pluviómetro que é metade do diâmetro.
Área do funil = pi * r^2 = 3,1415 * (24/2)^2 = 452,376 cm2 

Agora com uma regra de três simples calculamos a razão entre o pluviometro com e sem funil

Se para á area de 	78,5375 cm2 temos 	1 mm então
para a área de 			452,376 cm2 temos		X mm

X = (452,376 * 1)/78,5375 = 5,76

Ou seja, com funil, para 1 mm de chuva a estação contabiliza 5,76 mm.

Portanto o factor de correcção para calcularmos a precipitação real é de 1/5,76 mm = 0,1736111(1) ~ 0,17 mm . Esta é a nova resolução do nosso pluviómetro e é este valor que devemos utilizar no cálculo da real precipitação. 
Por exemplo, para quem tem o Weather Display só terá de abrir o Control Panel  Offset&Initial Rain  Abrir o tabulador Rain Offset e no campo "Modified Gauge Rain Tip" colocar 0.17


















E para facilitar em anexo segue o ficheiro Excel que que faz o calculo descrito. Só temos de colocar os diâmetros do pluviometro e do funil.

NOTA: É importante que o funil esteja bem afixado ao pluviómetro o mais horizontal possível e sem que entre água pela junta entre o funil e o pluviómetro. O ideal para fixar e isolar é utilizando silicone

Uma foto da adaptação feita no meu pluviometro:











.


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 20:16)

Foi exactamente isto que eu fiz.

No meu caso, como o meu funil tem 25cm de diametro, e o pluviometro 10cm, obtenho uma resolução exacta de 0,16mm!

Já agora, e para o pessoal que estiver interessado, a loja Brás e Brás no Rossio, vende funis com 25cm de diametro por um preço que nem chega a 4€!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2008 às 07:55)

Minho disse:


> Manifestamente mau comparando com os 0,1 mm das Davis.
> .



A resolução do pluviometro das Davis é 0,2 mm. Existe ainda outra resolução para quem não quer colocar o adaptador métrico, 0.01 In = 0,254 mm

Excelente post Minho.


----------

